# S3 Drive Upgrade



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I am thinking about getting this one. http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-S3-Series-...ryZ11725QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem It seems to already have the "Supersize" option done. The price seems right, what do you think?

I know I could get the drive a little cheaper some place else but would have to put the Tivo software on myself. I don't want to waste the time doing this. The ebay solution costs much less than Weaknees or DVRupgrade and they didn't "Supersize" the drives.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Seems like a reasonable deal. The only downside to buying anything on ebay that might need to be replaced for some reason is that the seller may or may not be there. Both of the commercial companies you mentioned have a very good track record and excellent customer service. But the ebay seller looks to be reputable. Peace of mind may be worth a few more dollars to some, not to others.

One of the other advantages to a DIY upgrade (if you use your current hard drive to image the new one) is that all of your settings including cable cards, season passes, etc. are all saved. If you have any recordings you'd like to save you can do that as well. Without your hard drive's image you'll need to have your cable card(s) re-paired by your cableco which often requires a truck roll and associated cost so something else to consider.

With respect to "supersizing" the jury is now out to some extent. It may impact TiVo's ability to handle large broadband downloads at some point. Many of us here including yours truly supersized our drives but if I were to do it again today I probably wouldn't. The few hours gained in recording time isn't that important to me, and the risk of things not working right in the future is but YMMV. More info on supersizing can be found on the sticky thread linked below.

For anyone wanting to know more a visit to the Official eSATA Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ sticky thread is in order. It has everything you need to know about upgrading your TiVo including recommended hard drives and Section V covers internal upgrades. The process is very simple.

A post on how things went, the final cost, etc. would be appreciated over on the sticky thread linked above. Happy upgrading!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Without your hard drive's image you'll need to have your cable card(s) re-paired by your cableco which often requires a truck roll and associated cost so something else to consider.


I was told by numerous sources that the drive won't need to be re-paired by the cable company and if it does it can be done over the phone.

The ebay purchased drive should still be covered under the manufacture's warranty.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Resist said:


> I was told by numerous sources that the drive won't need to be re-paired by the cable company and if it does it can be done over the phone.
> 
> The ebay purchased drive should still be covered under the manufacture's warranty.


That's why I said "which often requires a truck roll and associated costs." Based on hundreds of posts a majority of cableco's won't let customers activate/pair or re-pair cable cards themselves. You'll need to check with your cable company.

The manufacture's warranty s/b in effect if the drive has not been registered by someone else (no reason to think it would be but I'd check JIC).


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I think I am going to chance it, as he dropped the price down to $150 shipped for me.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Resist said:


> I think I am going to chance it, as he dropped the price down to $150 shipped for me.


Probably be just fine. Enjoy!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

If the new drive makes it so I need the cable cards re-paired then could I put the old drive back in the Tivo, so the season passes still record my shows and my TV gets stations? At least until the cable company can come out. I don't want to put the new drive in now and find out Charter can't get here for a week and there I would be without a way to record or watch TV.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Resist said:


> If the new drive makes it so I need the cable cards re-paired then could I put the old drive back in the Tivo, so the season passes still record my shows and my TV gets stations? At least until the cable company can come out. I don't want to put the new drive in now and find out Charter can't get here for a week and there I would be without a way to record or watch TV.


Sure. Of course your new drive won't have your SP's or any other information either. You'll need to set everything up as if it were a brand new TiVo. Not knowing what software image the seller is using your TiVo will likely need to upgrade the software as well.

Best bet is to install the new drive, force a couple of connections to TiVo (see below) to get the latest software (v11.0 currently), run Guided Setup and then go from there. If it turns out that you need the cableco to come out you can always pop your original drive back in until they can get there.

*Software Upgrade*

TiVo is shipped with the software that was available at the time it was manufactured and will generally be older than the current software release. You should see an automatic upgrade to the current software and all of its features within 48 to 72 hours (usually less). TiVo's priority is to first get all of your guide data, then to upgrade the software.

You can try to force an upgrade by going to Messages & Settings->Settings->Phone & Network->Connect now. Try that a few times. Once the download has completed you may see "Pending restart" listed in the "Last Status" line on the Phone & Network Screen or on the System Information screen. TiVo will automatically install the upgrade at 2 a.m. your time or you can reboot it (unplug it and plug it back in) and it will update immediately.​


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

richsadams said:


> You can try to force an upgrade by going to Messages & Settings->Settings->Phone & Network->Connect now.


My option choices weren't exactly as above. Maybe due to firmware changes. The drive came with the latest firmware. At first I had the error #51 message with no Tivo service number and I couldn't get any HiDef channels and called Charter Cable to have them reinitialize the cable cards. After I hung up with Charter I did a restart/reset and everything worked. I then transferred all my saved shows from the old drive that I moved to my computer, into my Tivo's new drive. Then I set up all my Season Passes. I am now good to go with 157 hours of HD recording space!

It was so easy that I might upgrade our old Series 2 single tuner lifetime Tivo.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Excellent! Glad things worked out w/o any hassles from, well, anyone! :up:

BTW, from TiVo Central "Messages & Settings->Settings->Phone & Network->Connect to the TiVo service now" is exactly how you would access that menu. Not doubting but I'm curious as to what you're seeing that's different.  Also, the TiVo data on your hard drive is _software_, not _firmware_. But then you knew that. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

My mistake, I read the instructions wrong. I thought my firmware options were different than the instructions that came with the new drive but I have the same option choices.

Do you have an upgraded drive suggestion for my Series 2 single tuner? I understand you can't get a 1TB drive this Tivo.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Resist said:


> Do you have an upgraded drive suggestion for my Series 2 single tuner? I understand you can't get a 1TB drive this Tivo.


Getting cocky now huh?  It's been a few years since I upgraded any Series2's but it wasn't that difficult to add a second drive or replace the existing drive. I don't remember if the one's I worked on had PATA or EIDE drives (IIRC it was one or the other depending on the model). I also don't recall the size limits, but there are some due to the different partition structure. Whatever the case prices for those drives are more than reasonable now. I think there's probably another sticky in this forum area that has recommendations.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Getting cocky now huh?Whatever the case prices for those drives are more than reasonable now.


How does $145 sound for a shipped Western Digital Blue 500GB preloaded with the Tivo software? It seems expensive to me, considering I pain $150 for the Series 3 1TB drive.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Resist said:


> How does $145 sound for a shipped Western Digital Blue 500GB preloaded with the Tivo software? It seems expensive to me, considering I pain $150 for the Series 3 1TB drive.


That's probably about the market price for a pre-imaged drive from one of the commercial suppliers. DIY is always cheaper, but not quite as convenient as plug and pray!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Well since the Series 2 Tivo is 5 yeas old, I am willing to do all the work on the upgrade to keep costs down. Which USB to eSATA adapters should I get? Once I figure that out then I can decide what drive to upgrade to. I really would rather just get a new Tivo HD to replace the Series 2 but it has a lifetime plan, so I hate to waste it.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd call TiVo. They may make you a deal on an upgrade to a TiVo HD (keeping your lifetime intact). 

With respect to adapters, etc., again, it's been years since I upgraded an S2. (Also as mentioned, Series2's had EIDE and PATA drives, not SATA). I'll defer to others here or most likely you can find that info elsewhere in the Upgrade Center forum.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

richsadams said:


> I'd call TiVo. They may make you a deal on an upgrade to a TiVo HD (keeping your lifetime intact).


Has anyone had any luck with them doing something like this?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Resist said:


> Do you have an upgraded drive suggestion for my Series 2 single tuner? I understand you can't get a 1TB drive this Tivo.


actually, I think you can, if you upgrade the kernel..


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

mattack said:


> actually, I think you can, if you upgrade the kernel..


Okay?


----------

